# America sucks



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

No. 10 is tipping. 

No. 9 is that Americans are cocky and arrogant. 

No. 8 Our lack of a proper presidential candidate fills the  

No. 7 is that there are too many rural people that are overrepresented and 

No. 6 is that Americans work too hard and do not know how to relax. Now, let's continue the fun.


No. 5: America has good prices for nearly everything, but goods and services are usually of low quality. Think of the great number Americans who receive a free "cell phone" for signing up for a mobile plan. But, then the "phone" doesn't receive service everywhere it is supposed to or you drop the thing once and it doesn't work anymore. Is it really a cell phone then? No, it's just a piece of junk from Korea that's an illusion of a cell phone. But hey, at least you got it for free. 


Europe may be expensive, but most goods and services are of much better quality. Garbage Kyocera "cell phones" from Korea can't penetrate European markets because the people demand and expect quality. Even McDonald's tastes better in Holland. And in most cases, the Dutch cashiers speak better English! Now that fact, which I have found from my own experiences, proves how America can be "disgustingly disagreeable or offensive," and therefore sucks. 


The No. 4 reason why America sucks is that the United States is environmentally unfriendly. The rest of the rich world looks toward the future with the Kyoto treaty and gasoline taxes to become more sustainable. However, President George W. Bush, along with most Americans, refuses to change. Everyone is terrified of having to pay more for energy and gasoline. I could continue, but most people know about this problem, including how it results in America's addiction to foreign oil.
No. 3 - in the United States, sex is unmentionable and any amount of nudity is taboo. We all remember the Janet Jackson ordeal at last year's Super Bowl. Our fanatical attitude toward sex and nudity is precisely why she did it. She knew it would get her a lot of publicity. I'm not saying we should all be able to walk around naked, but come on, we've all seen a naked breast before. It's no big deal. 


Continuing on the subject of sex, the fact that children need sexual education classes in fourth grade proves that sex is unmentionable in America for most people. Even parents cannot mention anything about the subject and need the school to teach their kids about the birds and the bees instead. It's quite offensive. 


Let me tell you a story about the urinal that changed my life. It helped me further realize America's disagreeable attitude toward sex. Walking the crowded streets of Holland during Carnival two weeks ago, I came across a four-sided urinal in the middle of the street. Guys could just walk up, pee in one of the quadrants and just walk on. It was an efficient, beautiful thing that would never be allowed in the United States. 


Much of America's attitude toward sex is due to No. 2 - America is too religious and is controlled by the rabid, Evangelical Christians of the south. Everyone knows this fact from the last election, so let me point out some examples of how Europe is much different on the matter of religion. 


Though Europe is scattered with thousands of huge churches and other religious icons, it is a very secular region. Europeans know that religion has caused nothing but problems in the past, so they have found other uses for their beautiful churches. 


The cathedrals of Italy and other parts of Europe are huge tourist attractions. In Cuijk, Holland where my family lives, the local hooligans, my cousin and I use the church stoop as a spot to hang out, drink beer and partake in other more elicit activities because it is conveniently located next to our favorite pub. It also has a nice nook for concealing yourself while urinating.

n the city of Utrecht, where I am currently staying, one of the cathedrals was turned into an apartment building! Maybe doing the same on the UConn campus could help alleviate the housing shortage. Oh wait, never mind, that would never happen in the United States because spending money on more churches takes priority. 


And finally, drum roll please. The No. 1 reason why America sucks - the most disgustingly disagreeable and offensive feature to the American way of life - is that the drinking age is 21. 


This stupid law rips the social fabric of our nation into halves. On one side are those who are 21 along with those who are willing to risk using a fake ID. On the other side of the divide are the majority of college students who are under 21. At UConn, this group of students is forced, yes, forced, to risk their lives by walking down dark roads or trails to get a drink at a party. 


In Europe, a drink at the pub follows nearly every college event or club meeting because the drinking age is only 16. Three days of orientation activities at the university is boring, right? Not when everyday ends with a relaxing drink and a chance to get to know your fellow students. Think how much of a better orientation UConn could have if a little drinking were allowed at the end of the day. 


I'm not saying the drinking age should be 16. The age of 18 is more reasonable in America so nearly all college students can go to the pub, thus dissipating the social divide. 


Well folks, that's the end of the list. I hope you all, like me, have thought about how we can make America a better place by first learning how it sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

I think one of the best things about the US is that we don't give a shit about other's opinions.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think one of the best things about the US is that we don't give a shit about other's opinions.



agreed!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 16, 2006)

Hup, Holland, hup!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think one of the best things about the US is that we don't give a shit about other's opinions.



post of the week


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

You forgot #0.5 reason...







We refuse to learn the Metric system! -


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> You forgot #0.5 reason...
> We refuse to learn the Metric system! -



That would make things alot easier.

Another thing that make America crappy is the citzens who dont post sources for their articles 

http://www.dailycampus.com/media/st...200610161942&sourcedomain=www.dailycampus.com


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

True Story, the daily show did a comparison of education levels of students from different countries and how they compare.  The United States was tied with like Romania was like #47 or something, ROFL.


Flame away, lawl.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> *Another thing that make America crappy* is the citzens who dont post sources for their articles



Really?  I would have gone with "Mexicans."


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, the daily show did a comparison of education levels of students from different countries and how they compare.  The United States was tied with like Romania was like #47 or something, ROFL.
> 
> 
> Flame away, lawl.



Take the children of illegals out of the picture (and the illegals themselves) and things get much better.  Take the minorities out of the equation and we rise close to the top.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Take the children of illegals out of the picture (and the illegals themselves) and things get much better.  Take the minorities out of the equation and we rise close to the top.


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Take the children of illegals out of the picture (and the illegals themselves) and things get much better.  Take the minorities out of the equation and we rise close to the top.



Asians>>>>every race


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> Asians>>>>every race



Oh, I get it!...

This is a sarcastic comment about the driving abilities of Asians.


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2006)

Your average asian is smarter than your average white, black, and mexican.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> Your average asian is smarter than your average white, black, and mexican.



You're racist against yourself son.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No. 10 is tipping.
> 
> No. 9 is that Americans are cocky and arrogant.
> 
> ...


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're racist against yourself son.


I'm not your son you cocksmokin prick


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> Your average asian is smarter than your average white, black, and mexican.



True Story!!!  I have proof.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

Is it racism if it's true?

white people love white bread?
chinese people have tiny eyes?
blacks either sell, or smoke crack?


most of this is true, so there's nothing wrong with saying it is. As long as there's no harm intended, and purely for laughs, i'm totally not against racism.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Is it racism if it's true?
> 
> white people love white bread?
> chinese people have tiny eyes?
> ...



*RACIST!*


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Is it racism if it's true?
> 
> white people love white bread?
> chinese people have tiny eyes?
> ...



Dude I've never met one black person that sold or smoked crack


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> Dude I've never met one black person that sold or smoked crack


So, you only hang out at the cemetery, huh?


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, you only hang out at the cemetery, huh?



Only been once


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> I'm not your son you cocksmokin prick



Look son, you need to go to college and get some knowledge... SON!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Look son, you need to go to college and get some knowledge... SON!




one in a while you get to hear BD rap.


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Look son, you need to go to college and get some knowledge... SON!


U need to let your balsl drop


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think one of the best things about the US is that we don't give a shit about other's opinions.



I hate to break the new to you, but this is probably the most disagreeable thing about your fair land.

I would consider a lot of the other things as 'teething problems' in a huge multi cultural, multi lingual, multi racial experiment.

The super heavy religious thing is a bit frightening though.

I am surprised that I would agree with Foreman about anything though.

I lived in Amsterdam for three years, het Nederlands is an interesting country.

Foreman, have you heard of the book "the Undutchables'. It would be an interesting read for you.

The Dutch love visitors, however, it is a bit different if you live there awhile.

Overall though, despite the absolute GORGEOUS landscape of the US and some of the really interesting things that do come from the US, I would never want to live there. 

Ik ben een vreemd meisje en kleine land

Dooie!

x
x
x

T


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I hate to break the new to you, but this is probably the most disagreeable thing about your fair land.
> 
> I would consider a lot of the other things as 'teething problems' in a huge multi cultural, multi lingual, multi racial experiment.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't you want to live in the U.S.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I hate to break the new to you, but this is probably the most disagreeable thing about your fair land.



Your opinion and my opinion on this matter mesh well.  You have an opinion and I don't care.  Works great, no?

There is nothing the US could do, short of giving all that we have to everyone else (including our land), that would make everyone else truly happy.  So, since that's never going to happen, we don't care what others think.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 16, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Why wouldn't you want to live in the U.S.



The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.

So many Americans are lovely people, just such a new country.

Also

1. No national health care

2. No decent social system

3. Segregation of the races 

4. The political system that allows each state to 'over-ride' the central government, therefore no cohesive or 'fair' play for every state

5. Lack of influence from other countries/global knowledge

6. Rampant religious right

7. Nudity in entertainment is BAD, violence is ok though

8. Huge divide between the rich and poor that is increasing every day

9. HUGE military industrial complex

10. The battle of the sexes seems to be more prevalent in the US despite a greater equality for women

11. Hollywood makes do many rubbish films. This money could be used to make some decent art

I have some fantastic friends from America, hearts of gold, really good people, so many are, however, so many of these lovely folk are often so distrusting due to the number of 'fibs' the government has told them, it does make them a bit paranoid


x
x
x

T


----------



## Mista (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree in thinking the drinking age should be lower. Over here in Australia its 18, which is fair. Even though most mainstream kids would have drunk before they are 14.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

Segregation of races? Not where I live.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.
> *
> Individualism is the hallmark of Americans.  It's a strength, not a weakness.*
> 
> ...



You're falling for the simple minded "chicken little" line of thinking about the US.  That mostly comes from two groups of people.  One that needs to feel like victims (liberals) and the other is people outside the US who're just salivating at the thought of the top dog falling.

Take privacy for example.  It's not in the best shape in the US, but it's still a far cry better than most of the world.  For example, in your country, they practically shove a camera up your arse when you walk out into public.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.
> 
> So many Americans are lovely people, just such a new country.
> 
> ...





(  I live in the US)


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 16, 2006)

foreman how long did it take you to get used to looking through that darkened glass towards America that you came to believe what you thought you were seeing?


----------



## Vesuvius (Oct 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> Your average asian is smarter than your average white, black, and mexican.




They lack creativity and compete more than cooperate.


Math I.Q. scores?

Who cares: go live in China, Vietnam or North Korea.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> They lack creativity and compete more than cooperate
> Math I.Q. scores?
> Who cares: go live in China, Vietnam or North Korea.




So the Japanese don't know how to work as a team -


----------



## brogers (Oct 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.
> 
> So many Americans are lovely people, just such a new country.
> 
> ...


 
1) a good thing, the government is an extremely inefficient entity that has no financial responsibility since they work with OPM (other people's money). There is no "right to health care" granted in our Constitution, there is no obligation of the working tax payer to pay for some slacker's medical bill. Countries like England and Austrailia have a national healthcare system but it's so shitty, private practices still thrive.. hmmm.  So people can get free health care, but they still opt for the private doctors, makes me wonder how crappy the quality must be of the gov't healthcare considering people are turning down a FREE SERVICE and paying out to a private doctor anyway.

2) I don't know what that means but if you're refering to welfare, we have far too much, although it's not even close to as bad as the european countries with their horrid unemployment. Incentives to not work are always a good way spur economic growth right?

3) That's called or "Freedom of Association," if people don't want to be around someone for ANY reason, color, intelligence, height, weight, hair style they don't have to. Since we're on the subject of "Why America Sucks" and you're living in Europe, (right?) and bring up racism.. why don't we talk about how black soccer players are treated at matches, about how bananas are thrown on the field and fans start making monkey noises in the stands...


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.
> 
> So many Americans are lovely people, just such a new country.
> 
> ...



Most of those are true


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

if u are american , u suck ass, its that simple


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

you're just jealous aces


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

^


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think one of the best things about the US is that we don't give a shit about other's opinions.


Many other countries you have the same freedom and don't have to worry about the Patriot bill.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Another thing that make America crappy is the citzens who dont post sources for their articles
> 
> http://www.dailycampus.com/media/st...200610161942&sourcedomain=www.dailycampus.com




If you had asked I would have posted it, instead you start with your personal  attacks....Wow a Republican using personal attacks, who would have guessed


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> 1. No national health care
> 
> 2. No decent social system
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> foreman how long did it take you to get used to looking through that darkened glass towards America that you came to believe what you thought you were seeing?


I love Jesus yes I do

I love Jesus how about you?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Many other countries you have the same freedom and don't have to worry about the Patriot bill.


True.  It's just that in most other countries they don't need a bill, they just do it.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.
Individualism is the hallmark of Americans. It's a strength, not a weakness.

*I didn't say it was a weakness. Historically, there had been a greater sense of community in America. It is fantastic to know your neighbours, to be able to knock on their door when you have little emergencies, know your shopkeepers, cafe owners, be able to take care of the neighbour's pets, kids etc.  I know if I am in the poo, I have about 10 people within one block I could call on for a lift, a phone, etc. *

Also

1. No national health care

Why bother, the illegals will simply abuse it. As will many of the minorities. Just like the welfare system.

*Again this is related to people taking care of people, despite the press, the NHS is working quite well in the UK. *

2. No decent social system

It depends on the race and social strata. The US isn't homogenous like most other countries. One glove does not fit all.

*The UK is not homogeneous either. Yes there are people who abuse it, however there are those that need it, and it does need some work, but would rather have a country that cares for its people. *

3. Segregation of the races 

So, not everyone from every race likes each other. That's a far cry from actual segregation. That was outlawed in the 1950's.

*That is not the point I was making. Not all the cultures in the UK are completely integrated, however, it is not like black people sound any different that other English people, well they do, but that is a regional accent.

It is almost something you would have to see. For example, when I am at uni, there are girls that wear the traditional Muslim headscarf, but sound and behave exactly like SAFF London girls. *




4. The political system that allows each state to 'over-ride' the central government, therefore no cohesive or 'fair' play for every state
You have no idea how the US government works. And I thought that the Brits hated the idea of "Big Brother." 

*Ok I am not following this statement. However, our 'big brother' government is starting to make significant changes in the quality of our food, especially with school dinners, which is a good thing as far as I am concerned. If this was in the US, this change may only be in effect in California, and all the other states would argue that it is not economically feasible. Also working on the same health care in all areas, so that the care is not dependant on the area you live in. *

5. Lack of influence from other countries/global knowledge

This is a good thing. 
*
I am not following this one either. How is it a good thing that a number of American are unaware of basic geography of the world? 

The influence of the Dutch and Scandinavian cultures has been fantastic for Europe. It has has a positive impact on things like sex education, as these countries have the lowest rate of teenaged preganancy, which is a HUGE issue in the UK, and even worse in the US. *

6. Rampant religious right

This is opinion, not fact. Actually, it's base sensationalism.


*Yes, Shirley Phelps Roper is a fantastic woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?eurl=&v=qRWwWCKXFFY*

7. Nudity in entertainment is BAD, violence is ok though

There is a logic to this that missed by so many who just need to bitch about something. If you want to know more, just let me know.

*Please elaborate, I like the topless girls in the daily paper, it is a bit crass in England, it is much nicer nudity in mainland Europe though. *

8. Huge divide between the rich and poor that is increasing every day

This is said by someone who doesn't understand percentages. 

*Again not following you. I am not sure what you mean by not understanding percentages, I am actually quite good at calculating percentages, even without a calculator. It is from bargain shopping mainly  *

9. HUGE military industrial complex

This is also a good thing. When you're the alpha male, you need the teeth.

What is that *expression, who died and made you king  
This doesn't really fit with the 'Christian principles' that are so frequently expressed by your government. *

10. The battle of the sexes seems to be more prevalent in the US despite a greater equality for women

If you think that sex based inequality is rampant in the US, especially when compared to the rest of the world, you know nothing.

*No I said that there is a greater equality for women in the US. 

However, the divorce rate is very high. People are lonely, especially men. This goes back to my first point about the lack of community, especially for men. Men are isolated from other men, and this is not a good thing for men or women. Men need to spend time with other men, just as women need to spend time with other women.
This is my take. Men therefore only get to bond with women, which puts a much greater stress on the relationship, and women can't really give men all the interaction and bonding that they do need. Men get frustrated, express this, women get a bit frightened, back off/shut down in relationships, men are even more isolated. Good thing rugged individualism will get people through this lonliness and pain. NOT. *

11. Hollywood makes do many rubbish films. This money could be used to make some decent art

Oh, so if *you* don't find it interesting, no one should? Stalin would've loved you. Besides, there is an endowment for the arts. Oddly enough, it's called The National Endowment For The Arts. Go figure...

*LOL, love that old nugget, if all else fails, call someone a communist, next I will be a lesbian, HOLD IT, we have pulled that one out of the hat as I believe I was called a 'man' and if not, 'a blatant attention seeking whore' already. Ring a bell?  

Yes, cause all the money spent on making SPEED 2, Titanic, was really worth it. SUCH good films. 

My dad once told me that artists are the alarm clocks for our society. Most of these films are more about numbing the brain rather than stimulating it. Bread and circuses for the masses. *


If we were having this conversation in a pub in England, most would be laughing as they would see that I have you, hook, line and sinker.

Anytime anyone starts to 'throw his toys out of his pram' or 'spits his dummy out' or 'loses his rag', the other has won the argument.

It was never even my intention to 'wind anyone up', however, you have taken the bait and run with it.

THere is this fun thing people do play on, which is called 'taking the mick' or 'taking the piss' where they purposefully 'wind someone up' because they know they will 'kick off'. 

It is usually used in a caring community environment for people to see that they are over-reacting or taking things to seriously, or that how they see things is not really on the mark.

Big Cyber Hugs

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're falling for the simple minded "chicken little" line of thinking about the US.  That mostly comes from two groups of people.  One that needs to feel like victims (liberals) and the other is people outside the US who're just salivating at the thought of the top dog falling.
> 
> Take privacy for example.  It's not in the best shape in the US, but it's still a far cry better than most of the world.  For example, in your country, they practically shove a camera up your arse when you walk out into public.



One more point. I think you will see in my original post that I made the statement about the US being a beautiful experiment, a new country that I am sure will take its place in the world as a gentle giant. 

Does that sound like bleeding heart liberalism or drooling for the fall? 

I just said I would not want to live there now. 

I am not following with the camera thing either, what are you refering to? 

Have you been to the UK? 

It is also my opinion that when personal attacks have to be used in a discussion, then there really is no logical argument, just an emotional knee jerk response, no thought, just a reaction. 

It may be a good idea if my posts were read a bit more carefully

x
x
x

T


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I love Jesus yes I do
> 
> I love Jesus how about you?


I thought you were moving to Canada?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> The UK is not homogeneous either. Yes there are people who abuse it, however there are those that need it, and it does need some work, but would rather have a country that cares for its people. *
> 
> The UK doesn't have a country next to it pouring people across the border who over burden every part of society, from health care to law enforcement.  Yes, you have immigrants, but nothing like the US has.  Not even close.
> *
> ...



I'll start with why "the rich are getting richer."  It's called percentages.  For sake of simplicity, I use small round numbers to start with.

Income
Rich: $100,000
Poor: $100
Difference: $99,900

Inflation is 3%.

Increase:
Rich: 100,000 x .03 = $3000
Poor: 100 x .03 = $3

New Income:
Rich: $103,000
Poor: $ 103
Difference: $102,897

Oh no, the rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer!  
As always, the "poor" is increasing because of the floor of Mexicans. Which helps nothing.

Now, why violence is okay in movies and nudity is not (or my take on it anyway).

Have you even seen a very intimate move?  A movie with a hot sex scene?  A movie like Fatal Attraction?  Did you even look over at your significant other and think "I'll be having sex with him tonight"?

Have you even seen a very violent movie?  A movie where numerous people are killed?  A movie like Saving Private Ryan?  Did you even look over at your significant other and think "I'll be killing him tonight"?

You can who someone all the violence you want, it won't make them violent.  However, if you show someone an amorous scene, they will be disposed towards sexual behavior.  So I can see why violence is okay and nudity is not so okay.
I


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I read you post. It was full of eroneous lines of logic, despite what the summation might be.  Also, not all of my comments about people outside of the US (the drooling bit, for example) necessarily pertain to you.
> 
> You don't get the "camera thing"?  CCTV.



Good Lord, I just realized what I was doing! I was arguing against the reasons for you coming to America.

Huh...I was wrong.  I poorly stated the facts and I admit this.

You're right, here in America, things are bad.

Sexual discrimination?  Are you kidding!  Here in America, if a man is on the street and needs to go to the bathroom, he just points at the nearest women, and she gets down on her knees and cups her hands.  She has to, it's the law.

Racism?  Hell yes!  Most white guys don't even own cars anymore.  We ride black men where ever we go.  Hell, you can buy disposable black men at the market.  They only come in packs of three though.

Isolationism?  Our maps don't even include Canada.  Though I hear that no one does.  

National health care?  We just euthanize everyone over the age of 35.

Right wing religious dogma?  Damn straight.  Five times a day we have to get on a mat that points towards Washington DC, while country music is playing, and recite the Constitution ten times.

Military industrial complex?  Even man, women, child, and infant is trained every month on how to conduct a war.  It's like Sweden, only larger...and without the Nazi gold.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go get the morning paper and there are four crack dealers on my walk way, so I'll need to go get my M-16.  Lord knows I don't have the time this morning, I have to go in early to work this morning because it's time for the weekly "insensitivity training."


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Have you even seen a very intimate move?  A movie with a hot sex scene?  A movie like Fatal Attraction?  Did you even look over at your significant other and think "I'll be having sex with him tonight"?



I plead the fifth.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

The UK, in fact the EU is dealing with the same issues as the US with regards to illegal immigrants.

The border is not direct, however, there are a greater number of countries more directly connected to the EU.

There is a huge market in 'trafficing people' 


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/5274476.stm

The exact 'reality' of the situation is not as well documented (yet) as it is in the US, however, with a smaller land mass and population, I would not be surprised if the situation is similar. 

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good Lord, I just realized what I was doing! I was arguing against the reasons for you coming to America.
> 
> Huh...I was wrong.  I poorly stated the facts and I admit this.
> 
> ...



Bless, you love me really!  

Cyber hugs

x
x
x

T


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I plead the fifth.



That's just like you.  It's all hugs and kisses when we're alone, but in public you ignore me.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Bless, you love me really!
> 
> Cyber hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> They lack creativity and compete more than cooperate.
> 
> 
> Math I.Q. scores?
> ...



Very True Story!!!!    

NOt so sure about lack of creativity, but the "everone for themselves" mentality is very true. When there's not enough money and food to go around, that's how people will be.

I think when more of the worlds wealth shifts east, this mentality should change, and eastern countries will be the shit.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Doms, you impress me with your knowledge.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Doms, you impress me with your knowledge.


That makes one of us.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> That makes one of us.



You know nothing.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You know nothing.


I know that America sucks.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I know that America sucks.



How did you know about that?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 17, 2006)

WTF?!...Foreman...ur sayin that America sux...yet ur fuckin subtitle thing ses god bless america?...make up ur fuckin mind man....America is the best place in the world to live...nd we dont give a fuck wut u think....


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> How did you know about that?


DOMS told me and he knows everything


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

he's alot smarter than you.


wise and experienced, I can give you that though.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

Foreman taught me how to suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> he's alot smarter than you.
> 
> 
> wise and experienced, I can give you that though.


Go 1/4 squat 290x4 son


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> The focus is rugged individualism, serious lack of community.
> Individualism is the hallmark of Americans. It's a strength, not a weakness.
> 
> *I didn't say it was a weakness. Historically, there had been a greater sense of community in America. It is fantastic to know your neighbours, to be able to knock on their door when you have little emergencies, know your shopkeepers, cafe owners, be able to take care of the neighbour's pets, kids etc.  I know if I am in the poo, I have about 10 people within one block I could call on for a lift, a phone, etc. *
> ...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

okay, what's the deal. If i put up a video of me doing 290x4 15% less than ATG, what then?

You have to put whatever I want in your signature. And If I can't do it, I'll put whatever you want in my sig. deal?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> okay, what's the deal. If i put up a video of me doing 290x4 15% less than ATG, what then?
> 
> You have to put whatever I want in your signature. And If I can't do it, I'll put whatever you want in my sig. deal?


More like 75% less


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> DOMS told me and he knows everything



It's not that I know so much, it's that you know so little.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> he's alot smarter than you.
> 
> 
> wise and experienced, I can give you that though.



Thanks for the praise, viet_jon.

Don't let Foreman get to you. Yanking people chains is what he does.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> More like 75% less



so is it a deal?   or you scared?


ill keep the signature to an embarassing minimal.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the praise, viet_jon.
> 
> Don't let Foreman get to you. Yanking people chains is what he does.



i say what I think. I gave him the wise and experienced.

I just want to proove I don't go on the net inflating my numbers for attention.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the praise, viet_jon.
> 
> Don't let Foreman get to you. Yanking people chains is what he does.



pitty veit john is asian and only has a 2 inch chain


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> pitty veit john is asian and only has a 2 inch chain



It's better than being black and having the liquor store robbing gene.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's not that I know so much, it's that you know so little.


Ok that one cut to the bone.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> okay, what's the deal. If i put up a video of me doing 290x4 15% less than ATG, what then?
> 
> You have to put whatever I want in your signature. And If I can't do it, I'll put whatever you want in my sig. deal?


Ok it's a deal but I will require you to take a *drug test* and to give some *proof* that you have only been lifting *6 months *total.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's better than being black and having the liquor store robbing gene.



i really cant handle your racist attitude


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Ok that one cut to the bone.



Don't worry, I still love you.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i really cant handle your racist attitude



Your intolerance of my intolerance is intolerable.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Your intolerance of my intolerance is intolerable.



my intolerance of your intolerance being intolerable to you, is completely intolerable to me


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> my intolerance of your intolerance being intolerable to you, is completely intolerable to me


I'm okay with that.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Ok it's a deal but I will require you to take a *drug test* and to give some *proof* that you have only been lifting *6 months *total.



okay wait......i have to back track a little.

I joined IM may 2006. so say 6 months I've been on here. Before I came here i trained for maybe a month or so. I will look back on my posts where I've said I just started and how long.

so anywhere from 6-8 months. I think that's still good enough, unless you want to back out, I will give you that chance now.


fuk the drug test. If i was taking steroids, I would've asked a million questions in the anabolic zone, and you know I would have. So that's enough proof.




so what do you want to see?  

250x10 (good form)
or
290x4(not perfect form and like I said, 15% less than ATG)


250x10 I can do next week since it's hypertrohpy next week. Or 3-4 weeks for 290x4 strength week depending when I come back from my vacation.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> okay wait......i have to back track a little.
> 
> I joined IM may 2006. so say 6 months I've been on here. Before I came here i trained for maybe a month or so. I will look back on my posts where I've said I just started and how long.
> 
> ...



cut out some foam in the shape of 25kg plates paint the shit black,works everytime


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

i will drop the weight in front of the camera, and it will make a loud bang.


i wouldn't go through all that trouble to fabricate foam plates.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

*FORMAN*

here, one of the first threads I started


in that thread, I stated, "I'm a pure newb, it will be two months training this thursday."

So March 26, 2006 was that thursday. So I have been training for less than 7 months by 5 days as of today.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *FORMAN*
> 
> here, one of the first threads I started
> 
> ...




How does that hook feel?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

foreman loves fishing


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

Where do you get 15% from?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

Where are these video's at anyways?  I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

just a number. I was just trying to point out that I definatly didn't go ATG.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> just a number. I was just trying to point out that I definatly didn't go ATG.



vid link=


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

not yet. I have to wait for Forman to come back from where ever he ran to. I want him to see the proof i provided, then agree on the deal we have.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

I wanna see 250 ATF x 1, with a pause at the bottom.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow he set this one really deep.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

I have plenty of friends who can do 315 x 5 with poor form above parrelell, but none of them can do 250 x 1 ATF with good form.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I wanna see 250 ATF x 1, with a pause at the bottom.





what's ATF?


250 x 1 ATG?   easy........

ill pull off 250 x 8-10 good form but not ATG.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow he set this one really deep.




yes he did.


I want his sig to read. "viet_jon owns formanrules." IN big bold red.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm okay with that.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

man, where'd that little hooker run to?


i think someone's scared.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> man, where'd that little hooker run to?
> 
> 
> i think someone's scared.



No you are just getting owned by the King player.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

we'll see.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

HAHA I think we have a Doublebase #2


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm not mad or nothing. it's all for the fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

The fact that you think he gives a shit is what is funny.  He is yanking your chain and working you up about your stats.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what's ATF?
> 
> 
> 250 x 1 ATG?   easy........
> ...



Ass to the floor.


what does good form mean?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

JohnJingle said:


> more than we need to know homo
> 
> as to America sucking i think you need to spend some time in Africa, mexico, Cuba ect, then let us know what you think


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> foreman loves fishing



If by fishing you mean pedophilia, I agree, he loves it.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> WTF?!...Foreman...ur sayin that America sux...yet ur fuckin subtitle thing ses god bless america?...make up ur fuckin mind man....America is the best place in the world to live...nd we dont give a fuck wut u think....



Have you lived anywhere else? 

As you are only 20, it is not likely.

AND as far as the standard of living, health and well-being etc, I don't think the USA is in the top 5 places to live in the world. 

England is even further down the scale. 

I just don't have any misconceptions of my wee island. 

If you didn't give a toss you wouldn't have responded.


x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

*Reality Check*



JohnJingle said:


> more than we need to know homo
> 
> as to America sucking i think you need to spend some time in Africa, mexico, Cuba ect, then let us know what you think



 

GOOGLE Best Places to live

Looks like Canada is doing quite well.

Vancouver is one of the best cities to live in in the world

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4306936.stm

AND from the Economist (it also has something about Norway).

Gee those Scandanavian countries, and Denmark, gateway to the land of the gorgeous blondes, yes terrible place to live.

Think I would rather settle in Detroit that Christainian, Copenhagen

 

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

Last time I went fishing it was in Dales pants




I had to throw it back


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Last time I went fishing it was in Dales pants
> 
> 
> 
> ...





True Story, when I went fishing and caught Dale, I had to throw "it" back.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, when I went fishing and caught Dale, I had to throw *"it"* back.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

The fact that there was anything catchable (other then an STD) in Dales Pants is a miracle in an of itself.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I know that America sucks.


The whole fuckin world sucks.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I know that America sucks.


I blame whitey


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I blame whitey


I'd blame blacks, but they don't do anything.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'd blame blacks, but they don't do anything.



wow your a fuckin racist, asshole


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wow your a fuckin racist, asshole


I try.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

LoL..................what a thread!!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I blame whitey



wow, you are a fuckin racist, asshole


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

*** Rules On This Board - Read Me! *** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We will be enforcing the following new rules:

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. *No racist or sexist remarks. *

3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. 

4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. 

5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).

6. No banners and/or links to other bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).

7. No spamming or recruiting via email or Private Messages.

8. If you are here to promote & advertise your website, company or anything else (without prior consent) please don't as your threads/posts will be deleted.

9. Anyone who owns, works for or is sponsored by a supplement company may put that as their "user title", i.e. XYZ Supps Rep, but no URL's or email addys, and nothing in signatures, to let other members know your affiliation.

NOTE: We use an infraction system, each infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points) you are permanently banned from the board.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> The fact that there was anything catchable (other then an STD) in Dales Pants is a miracle in an of itself.



English speakers only, canuck...


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> That makes one of us.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> *I have plenty of friends* who can do 315 x 5 with poor form above parrelell, but none of them can do 250 x 1 ATF with good form.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'd blame blacks, but they don't do anything.



yes they do, they trash everything in sight!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I blame whitey


Whitey Herzog, Whitey Ford, Whitey Bulger, Whitey Snow, Whitey Dick Up Yo Ass?  Be more specific...son!


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> *** Rules On This Board - Read Me! ***
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





Well there goes half of my fun nights in!

x
x
x

T


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


>




So speaks the cut-and-paste heir apparent.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So speaks the cut-and-paste heir apparent.



haha, your so predictable!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, I often speak the truth.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


>


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

^

hahah busted...


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'd blame blacks, but they don't do anything.



 Exactly


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Exactly


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes they do, they trash everything in sight!



Piss poor worthless blacks do that. I've seen some clean black neighborhoods. I'VE NEVER SEEN A CLEAN MEXICAN HOOD!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Piss poor worthless blacks do that. I've seen some clean black neighborhoods. *I'VE NEVER SEEN A CLEAN MEXICAN HOOD!*



Same here.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


And nothing really affects us. There's no reason for me to vote etc. When 9/11 happen at first I was like damn, but then I was like that shit isnt going to affect me one bit. Why should I have pride in my country if it hates me? It actually took some of the focus off of blacks and put it on Muslims. Some whites hate them more than of us. SOME!LOL


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> And nothing really affects us. There's no reason for me to vote etc. When 9/11 happen at first I was like damn, but then I was like that shit isnt going to affect me one bit. Why should I have pride in my country if it hates me? It actually took some of the focus off of blacks and put it on Muslims. Some whites hate them more than of us. SOME!LOL



As you _may _know, I'm not overly fond of blacks, but, truth be told, I like them a lot better than Mexicans or Arabs.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> As you _may _know, I'm not overly fond of blacks, but, truth be told, I like them a lot better than *Mexicans* or Arabs.



What do you hate about mexicans? I dont really hate them, but

1. There's waaaaaaay too many of them I get tired of seeing them
2. They look pathetic
3. Way too many kids and most of the time they are disrespectful. They remind me of orange nigger babies.
4. Their the white man new slaves
5. They try to be black, and that's never a good thing.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> What do you hate about mexicans? I dont really hate them, but
> 
> 1. There's waaaaaaay too many of them I get tired of seeing them
> 2. They look pathetic
> ...



I hate the fact that they come to this country and turn evey place they settle down in a little piece of Mexico.  Which is a shitty country.  I'm also sick and tired of seeing Mexican on every package in the store.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

There nothing that'll bring a black-hating whitey and a white-hating ghetto man together like Mexicans.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> What do you hate about mexicans? I dont really hate them, but
> 
> 1. There's waaaaaaay too many of them I get tired of seeing them
> 2. They look pathetic
> ...





That's very interesting. This is how I feel about *most* African(black) Americans.

Of course I'm excluding the educated ones.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> There nothing that'll bring a black-hating whitey and a white-hating ghetto man together like Mexicans.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> That's very interesting. This is how I feel about *most* African(black) Americans.
> 
> Of course I'm excluding the educated ones.


So you like .01% of them


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Piss poor worthless blacks do that. I've seen some clean black neighborhoods. I'VE NEVER SEEN A CLEAN MEXICAN HOOD!


This lady I talked to from Scotland said that they have alot of wothless bums, like you see in Trainspotting, they built some plain concrete skyscrapers out in the middle of no where and dumped them their, free rent and all...these people ended up stripping the metal pipes and copper wires for the building to sell for either drug money or food...they even stripped the pipes for their toilets, they had to shit outside....thats in Scotland.  Look at India, now tell me that any Indian in your school wasn't near genius, yet in India they have Government grants to install toilets in your home to keep people from shitting in the streets, and alleys....it's all about wealth and poverty and which end of the spectrum you're at baby...


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> So you like .01% of them



You son of a swamp donkey


----------



## largepkg (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> There nothing that'll bring a black-hating whitey and a white-hating ghetto man together like Mexicans.





It's funny, I understand how you feel. Although, I like Mexicans and all Spanish/Latin people for that matter. I assume you've been raised in or around the barrio? This would explain your disenchantment with them.

You see, I was raised near the ghetto which is why I feel the way I do toward the black man. I don't consider myself a racist but I can understand why some would think I am.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> You son of a swamp donkey


Please, you know it's true. I would say only 10% of whites are Educated .


----------



## largepkg (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> So you like* .01%* of them




I see you're an optimist.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I see you're an optimist.


Just a joke; I would  say about 3% are educated at a Bachelors degree level or more..


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> That's very interesting. This is how I feel about *most* African(black) Americans.
> 
> Of course I'm excluding the educated ones.


1. There's not too many blacks, population has grown at a normal pace. If you think there's too many you only have your fuck ancestors to blame.
2. Make sense
3. True story
4. We're the white man old slaves
5. We are black so we're act how blacks act...................and that's never a good thing



god hand said:


> What do you hate about mexicans? I dont really hate them, but
> 
> 1. There's waaaaaaay too many of them I get tired of seeing them
> 2. They look pathetic
> ...


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Please, you know it's true. I would say only 10% of whites are Educated .


1/1000th?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

I lilke you guys...but you're crazy


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> 1/1000th?


Keep up son

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1478153&postcount=155


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't get it...

I guess I'm not edjoomkated


----------

